# Wer kennt in der Eifel Schutzhütten zum Übernachten?



## Markus_K (5. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mit einem Freund eine kleine Bikepacking Tour durch die Eifel machen.
Wir ersparen uns gerne das Zelt suchen daher nach netten, überdachten Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.
Die Route steht noch nicht (da ich sie ja nach den Übernachtungsmöglickeiten ausrichte) fest könnte aber grob von Bad Münstereifel nach Koblenz gehen.
Ich würde mich über Vorschläge freuen.

Danke und VG,
Markus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. April 2018)

Das ist schon ne Aufgabe ohne zu wisen wo ihr langfahrt.
Ich hab mal ein Lineal über die Karte gelegt und einigermassen in der Hälfte zwischen Bad Münstereifel und Koblenz liegt der Bereich um Weibern / Volkesfeld / Rieden.  Da gibt es schon das ein oder andere, schaut euch mal dieKompass Karte für denBereich an:
http://www.kompass.de/touren-und-regionen/wanderkarte/

Die kleinen Schirme das sind "Unterstände"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus_K (5. April 2018)

Hi Hubert,
danke erstmal für den link, kompass.de kannte ich noch nicht.
Tatsächlich ist mein Problem nicht im Netz Schutzhütten zu finden.
Das zum Beispiel ganz gut hier
Die Schwierigkeit ist es eher rauszufinden, ob man darin auch zu zweit seine Schlafsäcke unterbekommt.
Manchmal sind es Hütten in denen man nur stehen kann. Manchmal ist ein riesiger Betontisch oder ein Grill so in der Mitte platziert, dass man sich nicht austrecken kann, abgeschlossen, abgebrannt usw


----------



## toschi (5. April 2018)

schau mal ob Du hier etwas findest, ich bin zu faul 

http://www.tourenwelt.info/huettenliste/huettenliste.php


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. April 2018)

Markus_K schrieb:


> Hi Hubert,
> danke erstmal für den link, kompass.de kannte ich noch nicht.
> Tatsächlich ist mein Problem nicht im Netz Schutzhütten zu finden.
> Das zum Beispiel ganz gut hier
> ...



Ah ok. Da kann ich dir wenn nur bei Schutzhütten bei uns in der Nähe helfen für den Bereich um Mayen hab ich nicht genug Ortskenntnis


----------



## Markus_K (8. April 2018)

Hallo Hubert,
super, das nenn mir doch ein oder zwei Hütten die du kennst.
Wir brauchen ja nur eine pro Nacht


----------



## Markus_K (8. April 2018)

@toschi Die Seite hat viele Infos ist aber man kommt nur sehr schwer ran.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. April 2018)

Markus_K schrieb:


> Hallo Hubert,
> super, das nenn mir doch ein oder zwei Hütten die du kennst.
> Wir brauchen ja nur eine pro Nacht



Ich denke das wird Euch nicht viel weiter bringen da die Hütten die ich so "kenne" bis max. an die Ahr gehen, das ist ja nicht weit weg von da aus wo ihr starten ( Bad Münstereifel )


Martinshütte oberhalb Kirchsahr.
Hütte am Decke Tünnes oberhalb von Bad Münstereifel
Silvesterhütte oberhalb Ahrbrück
Hütte auf dem Hornberg ( Ahr ) oberhalb Altenahr-Altenburg ( ist in der Tat als Schutzhütte deklariert )
Hütte auf dem Schrock ( könnte eventuell was klein sein ) oberhalb von Reimerzhofen an der Ahr
Steinerberghaus ( ist bewirtschaftet ; )


Weiss generell nicht wie das so ist mit dem Übernachten in den Hütten in der Eifel ob das gern gesehen wird oder so,
hab nen Kollegen der macht sowas immer zu Fuss, hier und da hat der früher schon stress gehabt.


----------



## Markus_K (9. April 2018)

Danke dir Hubert!
Ich schaus mir heute Abend mal auf der Karte an


----------

